# HELP!! DESPERATE!! older dog HATES new puppy



## candi6875 (Aug 21, 2011)

my 14 yo chihuahua (not trained) has always been aggressive and territorial. i just got a new gsd puppy who is the opposite. how do i get the older dog to like the puppy? the puppy is scared of the chihuahua. the chihuahua barks and tries to bite/hurt at the puppy. please help. unfortunately i did not do the neutral ground introduction :/ which i am very much regretting. pleassse help!!


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess my main question is: If you *knew *your dog was aggressive and territorial and untrained, why did you bring home a new puppy? 

At 14 years old, that chihuahua may be set in his ways. But I suppose any dog can be brought around with enough training. Question is, are you ready for the amount of work it's going to be to teach an old dog new tricks? And if the dog is in poor or declining health, this may not even be a possibility. 

My recommendation due to the fact that you said this dog is aggressive, is to contact a trainer for a private session immediately, preferably in the home to assess everything. But honestly what I think is going to happen is you'll end up keeping them separated for the rest of the older dog's natural life.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

We see this a lot on this forum. Puppies are PITA's and old dogs do not necessarily like them. I mean, if you were older, creaky, tired, maybe losing some of your sight/hearing, and someone brought a loud, energetic 2 yr old over to your house, and it started jumping all over you/squealing and biting, would you be really excited about it? I didn't think so.
Personally, I'd say return the puppy and let your older dog enjoy his solitude. If that's not an option keep them separated.


----------



## candi6875 (Aug 21, 2011)

we didnt exactly plan on getting a puppy so soon...it just happened (couldnt resist those puppy eyes). so u guys dont think they can get along? such a predicament (


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that the chances are slim to none, but that you should contact a professional to assess the situation, which probably won't be cheap, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

My 9 year old doesn't much like my new puppy either, but as long as the puppy leaves him alone and doesn't try and play with him, he is fine. Perhaps you should work on teaching your new puppy "leave it" so that if he tries bothering your older dog, you can get him to stop? My thick-headed pup thinks its FUN when the other dog is snarling and snapping at him, he likes to dance just out of reach and push his buttons -__-


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that teaching your puppy "leave it" would be the best bet. I disagree with posters who are suggesting that you shouldn't have the puppy with an older dog. I have been in the same situation as you 3 times now (although not with a totally untrained senior dog, but still) and it always works out. I've actually found that once everyone is settled in, the younger pup can breathe some life into the older one. 

Don't give up quite yet. Be patient and consistant.


----------



## candi6875 (Aug 21, 2011)

the puppy was very good, he did not play or bother the older dog. it was the older dog who wanted to fight with the puppy unprovoked. the older dog barked for hours at the puppy (while both were in their cage). the puppy was not at fault. 

after much consideration, i made a hard decision and did return the puppy because it is not fair to put both dogs in this position. i did not want the puppy to grow up scared of being in his own home or picking up bad habits from the older dog. i know it was the right decision to do.

thank you guys for your help, and i hope to one day get a gsd puppy after my chihuahua passes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

shaunna said:


> I think that teaching your puppy "leave it" would be the best bet. I disagree with posters who are suggesting that you shouldn't have the puppy with an older dog. I have been in the same situation as you 3 times now (although not with a totally untrained senior dog, but still) and it always works out. I've actually found that once everyone is settled in, the younger pup can breathe some life into the older one.
> 
> Don't give up quite yet. Be patient and consistant.


I don't think anyone said you shouldn't have a puppy with an older dog. I do. This OP shouldn't have gotten a puppy with an old dog that apparently has always been territorial and aggressive. I have a puppy with a problem dog as well, but my problem dog is 5 and was not allowed to continue his entire life with his problems. 14 is pretty old to shake up.


----------



## candi6875 (Aug 21, 2011)

i agree with you, and believe older dogs can get along with puppies (as long as the older dog is trained and is not too old). the older dog wasnt always like this. when he was young, he played with other dogs in the neighborhood. then we moved to a house and he got territorial. 

looking back, my initial decision to get a puppy with this particular older dog was not the right move. hence my decision to return the puppy. the breeder understood and i trust that she will find him a better home.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Just keep this as a lesson and learn from it. Really think about your next dog and if the timing is right for the whole family and the ability to commit to all their needs. You need to continue their training and socialization throughout their life so they do not become like your chi.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was found (literally) by a 9-year-old stray Irish setter who was generally unfriendly to other dogs but eventually learned to tolerate, if not appreciate, my best friend's miniature dachshund.

They weren't living together, and it took about six months to get to that point.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

You *can* teach an old dog new tricks, why not find a very good, positive trainer to work with you and your old dog? Maybe you can change some of his ways, change some of yours and he may be receptive to a new pup at some point. You may have to stick with one dog if you can't train him. This is a good lesson for anyone reading, all dogs need to be trained.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> This is a good lesson for anyone reading, all dogs need to be trained.


Amen to that.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

candi6875 said:


> i agree with you, and believe older dogs can get along with puppies (as long as the older dog is trained and is not too old). the older dog wasnt always like this. when he was young, he played with other dogs in the neighborhood. then we moved to a house and he got territorial.
> 
> looking back, my initial decision to get a puppy with this particular older dog was not the right move. hence my decision to return the puppy. the breeder understood and i trust that she will find him a better home.


You made a really mature decision, that had your older dog's best interests at heart. It's so nice to see someone put their older dog's needs first. Kudos.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Daenerys said:


> My 9 year old doesn't much like my new puppy either, but as long as the puppy leaves him alone and doesn't try and play with him, he is fine. Perhaps you should work on teaching your new puppy "leave it" so that if he tries bothering your older dog, you can get him to stop? My thick-headed pup thinks its FUN when the other dog is snarling and snapping at him, he likes to dance just out of reach and push his buttons -__-


Jo thought ir was fun to do that when she was younger & her puppy license hadn't run out, but now it has & run out & the other day when I was playing with Izze, Jo was joining in (which is fine) but she was being very obnoxious about it. Finally Izze had enough & really got onto her (didn't hurt her, but there was a lot of sound & such) a couple of times, now Jo knows how to read Izze's body lingo a little better & she knows now when she's overstepping her boundaries.


----------

